# Funny Face Pics..Post yours!



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought it would be fun to see the funny faces our chis make...heres mine.


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

OMG! that first picture is not only priceless, it is absolutely a hoot!! what a doll!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*This is Triny's funny picture*


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Triny looks SOOOO funny!!!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

tuckasocki said:


> OMG! that first picture is not only priceless, it is absolutely a hoot!! what a doll!


haha thanks i know hes so funny! i'm glad i got it on camera....also dont mind the watery eyes we just learned he had food allergies so it has stopped watering since those were taken. 

rubyfox thats so cute! these pics are too funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, let's see if I have some (I'm at work still).
Here's one:









Awww, this one is kinda sad. It's the day she came home after surgery. It looks like she's screaming but she's just yawning.










I have some better ones at home.


----------



## tuckasocki (Jan 14, 2006)

these are great!! i haven't been lucky enough to get these great shots with tucker...but these 2 make me laugh and i should get an A for effort!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are a bunch of Madison and Rylie making funny faces:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

tyson getting "wiggy with it"... long story with that one lol... boys. :?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco --- YIKES









Lola:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg i'm lovin this topic! everyones chis look so funny, keep em' commin! :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

heres austin i have tons hes a very silly boy lol


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sara with her cat toy she stole from Abby


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Halle attack! lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: Great pictures everyone!!! :wink:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Alisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Amber boy.


----------



## berenicevlz (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kaui*

Here's Kaui:

funny face:









yawning:









cute!:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

great pictures everyone  

wow is amber cute


----------



## Alisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Teddy's mom said:


> great pictures everyone
> 
> wow is amber cute


thanks.


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

wow what a bunch of cuties!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Attack of cujo the crazy dog! Nina trying to take my camera away as I was taking pic's


----------



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

These pics are tooo funny!! :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Sooo many cute piccies  

Poco super closeup :lol:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I wanted to post a photo...but I got this message?

<<Sorry, but the maximum filesize for all Attachments is reached. Please contact the Board Administrator if you have questions>>


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe it means some of the older attached pics need to be deleted to make room for new ones or maybe your attached pics are too large :?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah if people posted more than 3 take the rest off so we can see more pics! it will be fair like that i think!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's a few funny face pics of Carl:



























^ (Scratching)


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

All the pictures are great I love them all. Keep them coming. :wave:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok....what a great thread! My fav's so far are Trinity, Carl on his back, and Amber w/ the b-day cake! AWH! Here's my boys.

Tito:



















Marley:

















This one isn't so much of a funny face as it is just of Mar being silly.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

heres cujos funny pic


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg hes got a long tounge lol! very funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

haha i have some!







LaLa








Lucky & LaLa yawning I think? haha.








Lucky winking? LOL








Lucky as a puppy hahah.


those are all pictures of when they were younger, haha, they're pre-teens now, too cool to make funny faces I guess, lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero



















Stitch


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lol I LOVE the tongue pics of Zero and Stitch. Especially the one of Zero- that's the funniest pic ever!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I got such a chuckle out of Zero's tongue pic. He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

*AWEE ur chis r soo cute*

heres sonny yawning haha


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG Zero's tongue pic was too cute!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok here's mine! You can really see who's the boss in this pic!! lol Poor Elly!! She's such a big ball of love!

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/guinnysmom/IMG_0340.jpg


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

whoops, sorry. Here it is!


----------



## Alisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh my~ all look so cute~ can stop laughing. :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, I am loving this thread!!!  Here are Jax and Hershey making funny faces:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Sophie says, "this is so tiring !!" :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Great thread...and i love that last one of Sophie :lol: 

Here's some that I dug up of Scruffy from a while back:




























:wave:


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Reuben's got 'face'!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww great pictures- heres some of roos faces...









roarr....










stitch & romeo as puppies- funny faces...


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Too funny! I love the Roar of romeo and the last one of Sophie! :lol:


----------

